# CAPiTA Scareamster 144 review



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice first review =)


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

by next year you should probably pack on enough weight to butter that bad boy. i love my capita man, i cant wait to ride it this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks

and ya I might be able to next year

And as for the Extruded base I found as long as it's waxed good it still goes as fast as I need it to go.


----------

